# Stationary Bike or Treadmill?



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Please can u give me your opinion.. I do my cardio at home.. I only have room for either an Exercise bike or a treadmill/running machine.. which one would burn off calories the best? I need to burn the calories off my stomache the most will the Treadmill (which inclines) be better than the bike?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

BTW... thru healthy diet and excercise and weights for the last 5 weeks I have lost 16lbs of fat and gained 1" on my arms and chest and lost 2" off belly.. I'm well happy but feel the belly is holding onto the most fat and want to decide about the treadmill as I wonder if the bike will burn the fat off my stomache! Cheers.


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

A treadmill burns considerably more calories than a bike.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Either would do fine.

You cant spot reduce fat tho mate.

It depends how intensely you workout as to how many calories you would burn, its really just a personal choice.

I would go for a threadmill, but thats just me


----------



## stocky24 (Mar 8, 2007)

i would go for bike as its better on the knees imo but i think the treadmill will burn more calories mate


----------



## paulo (Feb 17, 2007)

walk!, outside- get fresh air, put on ipod or similar with good fast tunes and get out in the fresh air-is free and burns loads of fat sorry if sounds simple but is most effective imo


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

paulo said:


> walk!, outside- get fresh air, put on ipod or similar with good fast tunes and get out in the fresh air-is free and burns loads of fat sorry if sounds simple but is most effective imo


cheers Paulo.. I would but I dont live near the country where the air is fresh, only by main roads in town and theres no countryside around here and the park is tiny. Its no fun walking along the roadside. But also I want some cardio equiptment at home as its good to have for convenience as well.. and cheaper than using gym equiptment on cardio days  I want to increase my cardio as well.. so I can do this before breakfast every day and evenings instead of sitting and watching TV when I'm home.


----------



## Adampski (Feb 5, 2007)

This might just be me but on the bike i burn about 140-odd callories in 10 minutes, on the tredmill i burn about or just under 200 in 10 minutes, its a big difference

and tredmills excerise your arms and legs aswell so why not


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Adampski said:


> This might just be me but on the bike i burn about 140-odd callories in 10 minutes, on the tredmill i burn about or just under 200 in 10 minutes, its a big difference
> 
> and tredmills excerise your arms and legs aswell so why not


I went for the treadmill! I'm gonna report back in 1 month and tell you how its going


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a bike at home its good and if u go fast enough u can get teh heart rate nicely up there!

only down side is if u do it everyday your legs really take a battering


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

i use a the Stationary Bike or i go for a walk or ride in the evening i am to tall to use the running machine at my gym lol, damn being a tall freak!

Ben


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

neither mate...get a good heavy punch bag and some gloves!!!

Used to Bore me to death cycling and using the treadmill!!

if i had to pick one id say the treadmill!


----------

